# Who wants a GEE nav unit?



## RichardSuhkoi (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi
I must downsize my clutter and have a RAF Air Ministry WWII “GEE” nav unit. 
I don’t like eBay much but that may be my next step. I’d rather have it go to a museum or such. This unit has the explosives warning stickers (originally built with destruct charges). Anyone know of a navaids forum or such ?
Richard


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2021)

I know these guys are looking for the racks for the Gee unit so they may already have one but it might be worth contacting them. They may know of someone else. de Havilland Mosquito FB VI


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2021)

RichardSuhkoi said:


> Hi
> I must downsize my clutter and have a RAF Air Ministry WWII “GEE” nav unit.
> I don’t like eBay much but that may be my next step. I’d rather have it go to a museum or such. This unit has the explosives warning stickers (originally built with destruct charges). Anyone know of a navaids forum or such ?
> Richard




Hello and welcome to the site. 
However I would like to inform you that we don't allow to trade here.


----------



## RichardSuhkoi (Apr 30, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Hello and welcome to the site.
> However I would like to inform you that we don't allow to trade here.


Found a home. Donated to Windsor Mosquito Bomber Group.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2021)




----------

